# Carwashing couldn't be more easier :).



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I was at Walmart one day looking at all the detail stuff and came across this sweet new hose nozzle. It has a built in carwash solution dispenser which holds 4oz of soap. I just had to get it and try it. Before I used to spend hours washing my car using the two bucket method. Well lately I have been using this gadget and I'm quite impressed with it. It has a turn dial on top that allows you to switch from pure water to soap. Plus....it has multi pattern sprays . How cool is that lol. So now..here's a picture of my secret weapons to carwashing .
View attachment 15859


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tavogl (Jun 24, 2013)

How much was it? That looks pretty good ill check if they sell those here in canada

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Oooh that's nice, I use a pressure washer though so that wouldn't work for me.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Lol good call. 

I've had one forever but to lazy to wash my own car now. I mostly use it for weeds and bug control haha.



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

I need this! Just for the fact that I wash my car so much and sometimes I have no time to do it!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

tavogl said:


> How much was it? That looks pretty good ill check if they sell those here in canada
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Only like 5 or 6.00 =]. The soap dispenser is like a plastic but it is one **** of a tool. I only used this twice and I think it performs just the same if not better than with a mitt and bucket lol. It takes a lot of time out of washing your car. Tonight I washed and dried my car in 20 minutes or less. Its that good=]=]


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> Oooh that's nice, I use a pressure washer though so that wouldn't work for me.


Oh that's cool =]. Do you wax your car at all?. Meguiars and mothers say that handwashing it is the safest and most affective way to wash it. Powerwashing is good, but not if you have wax on your car since it will blast it off.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

IROCZILLA said:


> I need this! Just for the fact that I wash my car so much and sometimes I have no time to do it!


Im sure you will love this thing =]. I bet your walmart has this by now. I found out that my walmart got them a month ago...and ours don't get a whole lot of detailing stuff since its not a big calling for it in the town and areas I live in. I usually have to go an hour away to buy a lot of my stuff =[.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Oh that's cool =]. Do you wax your car at all?. Meguiars and mothers say that handwashing it is the safest and most affective way to wash it. Powerwashing is good, but not if you have wax on your car since it will blast it off.


I only wax my car before winter comes, I wash it too much to wax it lol.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Uh oh I think this calls for midnight shopping at Walmart


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Atleast you wax it before winter=]. I wax mine every three months. When I do I apply a paint sealant with my wax. But before I was I clay the paint so the wax and sealant can do what its suppose to do correctly. If there is bonded contaminents on the paint finish and you apply a wax before claying, the wax will not do any good to you or the car. I don't know about any of you but I just love gliding my hands and fingers along the smoothest paint surface known to man =]. Its literally smooth as glass lol


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Rocky87 said:


> Uh oh I think this calls for midnight shopping at Walmart


Do it do it lol=]. Ive gone to walmart at 3am for detailing stuff....No joke lol. Just a piece of friendly man to man advice and tips from me to you...anything I recommend to you would be well worth your money and effort because ive tried all kinds of stuff and know whats good and whats not. One brand that is not good is turtle wax. atleast their rubbing compound and polishing compound. You don't know it but it actually has itty bitty rocks in it that will mar your finish.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Do it do it lol=]. Ive gone to walmart at 3am for detailing stuff....No joke lol. Just a piece of friendly man to man advice and tips from me to you...anything I recommend to you would be well worth your money and effort because ive tried all kinds of stuff and know whats good and whats not. One brand that is not good is turtle wax. atleast their rubbing compound and polishing compound. You don't know it but it actually has itty bitty rocks in it that will mar your finish.


I've been detailing for 11 years, I've been a reconditioning manager at a shop for 7. I've never liked turtle wax. Most of my compounds are from distributors


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I thought about buying it when I first started out but then I discovered mothers, meguiars, detailer pro series, and the other brands I use..I quickly changed my mind. I knew about megs and mothers, but the reason why I never bought them at first was bec I thought they were too expensive. Then my thinking changed when I called them up about it. They explained everything to make it easy for a beginner to understand what the benefits of using their finest products were. I said " Welp I think I know what to do now".=]. Then I started buying everything that they ever made lol. I spent over a grand in a months time just on detailing stuff alone.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Im sure you will love this thing =]. I bet your walmart has this by now. I found out that my walmart got them a month ago...and ours don't get a whole lot of detailing stuff since its not a big calling for it in the town and areas I live in. I usually have to go an hour away to buy a lot of my stuff =[.


Definitely gonna have a look next time I'm there! Good find.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

What town state and city do you reside in? I can see if your walmart even carries it for you =]. Im bored on here so ill be willing to pre search for you lol


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Are you just spraying this soap on and rinsing with no agitation??


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah pretty much=]. The carwash solutions that I use are aggressive enough that they will break up the dirt and grime from the paint and loosen it. This is basically just like powerwashing it....just at a much lower psi for water burst. I drove my car in the rain two days in a row here and didn't wash it til today...and it got all the rainy water and bugs off. Of course I had to scrub my bugs lol


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

There is no OTC car wash solution that dissolves and/or emulsifies dirt and grime on its own. There are however commercial soaps (touchless car wash facilities) that are aggressive enough for this feat but do so at the expense of stripping your layer of wax protection.

In order to fully clean your paint surface you must lift the dirt by hand with a wash media (sponge, mitt, etc.). The main purpose of a good quality car wash shampoo is to provide maximum lubrication between the paint surface and your wash media and aid in lifting it away from the paint safely.

Do not be fooled by pre-soaking and believe that its fully cleaning your car because its not. On a freshly waxed car with a *light* layer of dirt you may get away with a pre-soak and pressure rinse only as the dirt will just fall off but I would not use this method permanently.

Nothing beats a good ole fashioned 2 bucket wash for a *proper* cleaning.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

evo77 said:


> There is no OTC car wash solution that dissolves and/or emulsifies dirt and grime on its own. There are however commercial soaps (touchless car wash facilities) that are aggressive enough for this feat but do so at the expense of stripping your layer of wax protection.
> 
> In order to fully clean your paint surface you must lift the dirt by hand with a wash media (sponge, mitt, etc.). The main purpose of a good quality car wash shampoo is to provide maximum lubrication between the paint surface and your wash media and aid in lifting it away from the paint safely.
> 
> ...


Im just going out on a limb here and im guessing you don't do much detailing? Ive professionally detailed cars for 8 years now and experimented with all kinds of stuff and found MOTHERS and MEGUIARS is the best stuff on the market. Not saying that your all wrong here bec I do agree with most of what you said....just not the carwash solution alone wont get dirt and grime off. You must not know how well the meguiars ultimate wash and wax soap performs. In extremely dirty cases, yeah you would need to agitate it with a mitt probably, but from what I did yesterday with just the soap and that wash nozzle and soap dispenser, it got my car really clean....and when it rains here in iowa, its dirty as **** when you drive in it and it dries on your car. I ONLY use meguiars and mothers detailing products...even their drying towels, microfiber towels, mitts, applicator pads, and other detailing tools. Personally, the MEGUIARS ultimate line is by far the best. Their advanced chemistry of everything they put into the ultimate products is amazing stuff. Even with the new tire dressing they came out with. They made a tire dressing that is water repellant lol. I bet no one else has that.( brand/company). If you haven't tried the ultimate line from meguiars, id highly recommend you do. I guarantee you will be amazed. Megs has a new product that can wash your car without water, hose, buckets or mitts. Its Meguiars ultimate wash and wax anywhere. This is another option I have to wash my car if its raining out, or I don't want to drag out the other BS. Its just as affective as washing it by hand, if not better. Its perfect for glass, wheels, tires, chrome, and even all types of trims. This is just my friendly .02 cents from one guy to another.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm not a professional detailer but you can consider me a student of the art as I do a lot of reading on the subject and care for my cars appearance. I have tried many different methods and I utilize best practices that work best *for me*. I have a Porter Cable DA polisher that I've used and can say that I've probably done a little more detailing than the average joe.

I'm an advocate of doing and using what you like best. But there are simply some practices that I do not agree with.

I'm an enthusiast like you and I can respect that. But I'm a little concerned on your endorsement of such a cheap tool that is not even designed for detailing. At least not on a professional level. There are however dedicated foam guns that achieve the same purpose but do a much better job. In fact I have a Gilmour Foamaster gun that I haven't even tried yet...still in the box. I plan to use it to help pre-lubricate or prime each panel prior to my wash mitt. Not to hose on and off.

Read detailing forums such as autogeek and autopia. You'll learn a lot. The hardcore detailers will most likely laugh at using a walmart garden tool and cringe at the thought of washing your car using a pre-soak and rinse without agitation. Not to mention that most feel that products from Megs and Mothers are junk compared to other products not available in your local auto parts store. But I don't agree with that. I like and use Meguiars.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Im not sure where to begin on my reply but reading detailing material and doing it are two different things..and I know you know that. I am apart of autogeek.nets forum and mothers and meguiars forums and that's where I learned what I know today. I call up all three of those places **** near on a daily basis and ask how to do something or what would work best for the task at hand.As far as the tool goes that im using...I personally would rather wash it the 2 bucket method simply because I love getting my hands all over my car and I like to get wet while doing it lol. That sounded awkward in a way....but its a saying detailers use from the ones who are really into the hobby. Like me, your probably one that cares a lot about your ride, am I right? Im not trying to make me sound too weird, but im probably closer to my car than anybody out there. I could be wrong again...but knowing me, I do stuff to my car even other professionals don't do. For example: I thoroughly wash my wheel wells, shocks, struts, control arms, and cv axles...then I polish my wheel liners up with one of my favorite exterior trim care products....Mothers back to black=]. I even spray WD40 on older mf towels and clean around all my struts and stuff to shine them up and take off any existing water/surface rust. If your wondering, yes im a perfectionist. Ill admit it with pride. Back on topic here. The main idea I had here was even though it is a cheap ass tool and its like you said that I agree with also its not made for detailing on a professional level, it still does the job good enough for me because im already knowing I will be going over my paint with one of the finest detailers on the market to get any residue off from my drying towel, and other light water spots. I usually use meguiars ultimate quik wax or ultimate quik detailer. These are my go to detailers =]. All I can say is, you can try it and see what you think of it and your more than welcome to let me know on your own personal opinion how it performs for you. It only cost 5-6.00..maybe a little more, I cant remember. Worse case scenario, it is a junk item to you and you can always take it back if you don't like it. That's about all I can tell you man.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

If this works well for you than more power to ya. But I say to anyone reading this thread, do NOT be fooled that spraying on a foamy car wash soap and rinsing it off will wash your car effectively because it won't. When you dry your car you'll see dirt on your towel and you WILL add minor scratches to it.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have the best drying towels known to man from meguiars and mothers and I haven't seen any scratches develop, nor see the towel dirty. I am doing a pre soak twice before I rinse it off if that makes any difference to you. Like I said before, that carwash soap from meguiars that I mentioned in this thread is one kick ass product. It does more than you could possibly think. I think this does better than their gold class shampoo and conditioner carwash solution and that stuff is really good too.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Even griots garage carries this...so this must be a good product because griots stuff is really good products =].Multi-Pattern Hose Nozzle And Car Wash Dispenser - Cleaning Tools - Car Washing - Car Care - Griot's Garage


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

evo77 said:


> I'm not a professional detailer but you can consider me a student of the art as I do a lot of reading on the subject and care for my cars appearance. I have tried many different methods and I utilize best practices that work best *for me*. I have a Porter Cable DA polisher that I've used and can say that I've probably done a little more detailing than the average joe.
> 
> I'm an advocate of doing and using what you like best. But there are simply some practices that I do not agree with.
> 
> ...


Agreed washing it with a spray soap then rinsing is pointless in my doing... They my as well just get a old windex bottle and spray your car with soap while its raining... Gotta use a MIT at the very least


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Sure a lot easier to wash my Supra with that hard porous free solvent paint, then that porous paint used on the Cruze. And a heck of a lot quicker to clean the windshield using anything than the Cruze.

Bugs on the Supra mostly hose off, half a day on the Cruze. Than the latest gift from our government besides pouring tons of road salt on the roads is using ground up old tires with tar coated bits of steel in them. Only thing I found that works is hours with a clay bar and a ton of elbow grease.

Son was telling me about this new contraption, he didn't buy one, but saw it at Harbor Freight. Not sure if the same one is being sold at Walmart, but have to check.

I know if I lay out nine bucks at my local car wash for a touchless, I just wasted nine bucks with the Cruze. But does take off some of the salt.

What really works on my fiberglass motorhome is Clorox Clean-Up Bleach. Tried everything imaginable on that thing, have to park it under trees with all that sap dripping on it. Just sprayed it on, wait about 15 minutes, than hose it off. Just a few spots need a second spray.

My pressure washer has a hose on it for adding soap, never used that on a car yet, may even take off the paint. But what kind of soap to use? Worst part on the Cruze for bugs are those side view mirrors. I suppose we could argue all day on what kind of wax to use. Is there really that much difference?


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Ha ha, yes! I love this thing. It works so well.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm glad you like it Too. I don't think it does to bad actually. I was a little shocked it did better than what I imagined lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

How about that 500 buck wax job my dealer tried to sell me when I purchased my Cruze. Says its for exterior protection. Got the name of it and forgot it already, but only sold to dealers. But just another kind of wax. 

Oh, that exterior protection does not cover dents or scratches, asked about that,and when he said no, I said, no thanks.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

NickD said:


> How about that 500 buck wax job my dealer tried to sell me when I purchased my Cruze. Says its for exterior protection. Got the name of it and forgot it already, but only sold to dealers. But just another kind of wax.
> 
> Oh, that exterior protection does not cover dents or scratches, asked about that,and when he said no, I said, no thanks.


Yeah I bought some stuff like this through my dealer as an added accessories package when I bought my first cruze. I think it was from auto armor. I didn't buy it this time. Only accessory I bought on this cruze is the rustproofing and undercoating. I am on my second cruze btw...just to make more sense of this lol. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Purchase that exact car washer from Walmart, and poured in enough soap for four car washes. Not nearly as powerful as my garden hose, and still had to use a ton of elbow grease to clean my car up.

Front of my Cruze was loaded with insects, never seen insects stick to a paint job like on the Cruze. But got most of those off. But will get all new ones when driving mostly at night. Still have a lot of tar spots and those iron bit tarred rust spots to clean up. But will save that for another day if my back heals.

Taking the car washer thingy back to Walmart.

It may be okay for some mild city dust, but not for Wisconsin mud that dries up like concrete.

Also found some stone chips on the front that really teed me off. Still say our vehicles are made for the showroom and not for the roads we have to drive on.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah....here in Iowa its mostly just dust and dirt. That'd be why it work so well for me and not you....and yeah I understand what your saying. My aunt Linda lives there in Wisconsin 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

You wouldn't regret going to Hawaii! It's a nice place. My parents have a little vacation home on the Mainland. It really much more to live down there, than say, California. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah I would really like to move there lol. I see your from Missouri....What part of the state is chesterfield?


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

It is about 20 miles southwest of St. Louis. I'm about 30 minutes from Illinois. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ohhh...I think ive actually went past chesterfield when I was on my way to Daytona Beach in February lol. I stayed in st. Louis at Hampton inn, and went through Pevely, MO. Nice scenery down there you guys have =]


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

Ehhh. It's alright. I do not like the country atmosphere, even though we are not a country city. Lol if you passed Bentley of St.Louis, you went through Chesterfield. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Lol. Are you anywhere near pevely?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

One thing about Wisconsin, tornadoes are very rare, no fault line earthquakes, no hurricanes, no tsunamis too worry about. And four seasons, my stepdaughter really adapted well, she loves to ski in the winter snow. Wife not as well, likes spring when the trees turn green, loves summer with boating, and really loves biking at Sparta in the fall with those beautiful fall colors.

She loves Christmas with the home decorated with lights that sparkle against the snow, but hates January, February, and March. Of course I feel we all hate this time of year, its property tax, federal tax, and state income tax time of the year regardless of where we live in the US.

This year, we finally took a break in February taking our grandkids to Orlando and actually swimming in an outdoor pool. But those two weeks went by in a microsecond. And I couldn't even pull up in my driveway where the city dumped all their snow. Ha, welcomed back to Wisconsin, and not having all those hazards like in other places, we are safe, but also gets boring. City sets off the warning sirens when we get a 30 mph wind.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

NickD said:


> City sets off the warning sirens when we get a 30 mph wind.


Good thing thia dosnt happen here in Amarillo lol that woukd be almost everyday.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Well I got one door nice and clean using odor free mineral spirits. Tomorrow, I will do another door. With four doors, four fenders, two bumpers, and two rocker panels, should be done in a couple of weeks. I did the front of the hood yesterday.


----------



## ZZR12 (Oct 5, 2011)

So you spray soap/water on the car, and then wash it with a mitt?


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Good thing thia dosnt happen here in Amarillo lol that woukd be almost everyday.
> 
> Sent from my Droid


Stayed in Amarillo last Feb and I can agree 100% with this. I was outside for 10 minutes unpacking the car and I may have knocked a beach or two in sand out of my hair. Never going back hehe.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

ZZR12 said:


> So you spray soap/water on the car, and then wash it with a mitt?


Yeah i use it as a presoak then wash it off with plain water after the car is completely covered in soap and then I rinse it all off...then go to my two bucket method. Works really well. Didn't even have to scrub my bugs off with my bug scrubber. This really makes washing your car a blast and easy.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

ZZR12 said:


> So you spray soap/water on the car, and then wash it with a mitt?


Son loves his, water sprays a section of his vehicle, then hits it with soap, then uses a sponge, rinses that off and goes to the next section. Doesn't like to carry a bucket of water to his car, the way his house is designed, that is another long story, but has to walk on carpeting to do that, My laundry tub is right next to the garage door.

Hose water here is 55*F, gets kind of cold on his hands.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

Chevycruze2012... I am 30 miles or so north west of Pevely.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Okay...I wasn't too far from you then . I was in my cruze and we could of met up lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

Whenever I get the Cruze, I am going to try to go to as many meets I can! lol


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

TopazLTZ said:


> Whenever I get the Cruze, I am going to try to go to as many meets I can! lol


Oh you don't have a cruze yet? There's something wrong with this picture lol. What year are you getting? Submodel? Color? Transmission? Interior color? Features?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Washed mine last night and it sure was much easier after I polished/waxed it. Here I thought it was good before from a good wax...

Oh, I saw a Crystal Red 1LT non RS on my way home last night, had Iowa plates and the same little dealer sticker you do. Left lane clipping along much faster than I was, so I couldn't get a pic.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Washed mine last night and it sure was much easier after I polished/waxed it. Here I thought it was good before from a good wax...
> 
> Oh, I saw a Crystal Red 1LT non RS on my way home last night, had Iowa plates and the same little dealer sticker you do. Left lane clipping along much faster than I was, so I couldn't get a pic.


It is easier to wash your car and dry it when its waxed . And really?. Where abouts did you see this cruze? And it was from Karl Chevrolet? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Where abouts did you see this cruze? And it was from Karl Chevrolet?


Looked like the same sticker, and definitely had Iowa plates.

This is where, at point B: 

https://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=...uhzGNxlUEkvcVLA;FcdniAIdj2UH-w&t=h&mra=ls&z=6


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Looked like the same sticker, and definitely had Iowa plates.
> 
> This is where, at point B:
> 
> https://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=...uhzGNxlUEkvcVLA;FcdniAIdj2UH-w&t=h&mra=ls&z=6


I'm not sure it I know where that is from the map lol. Was it the victory red color? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> I'm not sure it I know where that is from the map lol. Was it the victory red color?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Farmington Hills, MI, along I-696.

It was Crystal Red Tintcoat.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Okay...well that could of been a friend of ours. We know someone that has family in Michigan and they have a red cruze. Was it a women?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Oh you don't have a cruze yet? There's something wrong with this picture lol. What year are you getting? Submodel? Color? Transmission? Interior color? Features?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I'm getting a 2014 LTZ RS in Blue Ray, black/brick interior with sunroof, enhanced safety package, pioneer system and the navigation! Oh and auto of course.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

TopazLTZ said:


> I'm getting a 2014 LTZ RS in Blue Ray, black/brick interior with sunroof, enhanced safety package, pioneer system and the navigation! Oh and auto of course.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App

Sounds like a really nice one. I really wanted that Atlantic blue metallic but I wasn't approved for a 2013. Oh well....I'm really happy with my eco MT ice blue metallic .


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

I never liked Ice Blue, until I saw it on an LTZ RS, and I fell in love! lol I thought it looked too feminine.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

TopazLTZ said:


> I never liked Ice Blue, until I saw it on an LTZ RS, and I fell in love! lol I thought it looked too feminine.


I thpught it was too feminine too but when my brother called me which btw he sold me my cruze eco..to tell me that Karl Chevrolet (my dealer) is the only dealer in the united states who has an eco brand new in a 2012 that's a blue and had all the options I wanted...so it was either that one or nothing. I told him I didn't want to be teased if I got and he said " I am okay with the color.....I'd get it if they had it for the silverados in that color. So the question is..are you okay with it!?. It shouldn't matter what others think of the color to you....its your car..its your money and that's it". So I went and looked at a bit longer and thought hard about it for about five minutes. Then I called my brother and said " take it off the lot...I'm taking it home with me". I went and took it in delivery the next morning at 8am. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

TopazLTZ said:


> I never liked Ice Blue, until I saw it on an LTZ RS, and I fell in love! lol I thought it looked too feminine.


The LTZ RS makes any of the Cruze colors look good, even that new green color that just came out, lol! I still think the Ice Blue is more of a feminine color but the LTZ RS package sports it up just enough so that if a guy was driving it, I might not pay it too much thought. But I guess some say the same about white colored cars and if/when I get my cruze, that's the color (summit white) I plan on getting, so to each his own!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> The LTZ RS makes any of the Cruze colors look good, even that new green color that just came out, lol! I still think the Ice Blue is more of a feminine color but the LTZ RS package sports it up just enough so that if a guy was driving it, I might not pay it too much thought. But I guess some say the same about white colored cars and if/when I get my cruze, that's the color (summit white) I plan on getting, so to each his own![/QUOTE
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
> 
> I could never own white lol. Im glad you and other people like white. Anyone got any ideas how I could make mine look more guyish on the outside? . Ill consider all ideas.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

First thing is first, black out the emblems and tint the windows! lol


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

One color that I haven't seen in person on an LTZ RS is the blue granite.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

TopazLTZ said:


> First thing is first, black out the emblems and tint the windows! lol


The blacked out emblems are a definate yes lol. Just haven't decided if blue would look as good or go with black. Even thought about a carbon fiber look. Window tint...ehh. I love window tint because of the look but I don't know how to do it and its hard for me to clean my windows if I have tint. Plus its a messy job if you ever take it off if I stand correct.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm definitely going to tint mine, Also white emblems and I'm going to get mirrors. Lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

TopazLTZ said:


> I'm definitely going to tint mine, Also white emblems and I'm going to get mirrors. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


That sounds pretty cool. Do you think a hood deflector would even make it look more guyish? I planned on putting that on plus bowtie vinyl decals on the outside over my emblems on my bumper and trunk. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Okay...well that could of been a friend of ours. We know someone that has family in Michigan and they have a red cruze. Was it a women?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


No idea- they have a heavy foot, and it was two lanes over. Due to stop & go traffic, I didn't see it/see the dealer sticker/plate until it was a couple car lengths ahead.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> The LTZ RS makes any of the Cruze colors look good, even that new green color that just came out, lol! I still think the Ice Blue is more of a feminine color but the LTZ RS package sports it up just enough so that if a guy was driving it, I might not pay it too much thought. But I guess some say the same about white colored cars and if/when I get my cruze, that's the color (summit white) I plan on getting, so to each his own!


I would get white but not summit white I would trade my Cruze in a minute if white diamond tricoat was a color option for the Cruze.

Just to let you Cruze owners know white diamond tricoat is available color option for the 2014 Sonic RS.

What's up with that?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> I would get white but not summit white I would trade my Cruze in a minute if white diamond tricoat was a color option for the Cruze.
> 
> Just to let you Cruze owners know white diamond tricoat is available color option for the 2014 Sonic RS.
> 
> What's up with that?


You already know how I feel about that white Diamond tricoat color, haha! I would get that color in a heart beat too! As far as the 2014 Sonic RS getting the White Diamond Tricoat color and not the Cruze, I too think it's laughable and clearly Chevy/GM continue to show the sonic and spark more love than the Cruze. I guess the Sonic is supposed to be the sportier car and maybe more of an "enthusiasts" car or something? Maybe thats why it keeps getting all the good stuff.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey Matthew, you should try the Gilmour Foamaster II foam gum (Product Code: 95QGFMR). I've heard some pretty good things about it and the reviews and videos of it in action are pretty good. I think it could certainly give your recently purchased foaming tool from wal-mart a run for its money, lol! 

Gilmour Foamaster II Foam Gun - 1/4 Gallon Tank | Free Shipping Available - Detailed Image , 

http://www.detailersdomain.com/Gilmour-Foamaster-II-Quart_p_96.html


Below are just a couple of the many youtube videos on this particular foam gun. The first video is kinda comical, lol! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zL_y61lSlnY , https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=us2R0_iW5w0 ,


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I may look into this sometime. Ill have to see what my finances will be like in the future. Im paying 450.00 a month on my ECO now since I did a trade in. Did you already see the pics on facebook?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

chevycruze2012 said:


> I may look into this sometime. Ill have to see what my finances will be like in the future. Im paying 450.00 a month on my ECO now since I did a trade in. Did you already see the pics on facebook?


Whoa, $450! I love the Cruze but there is no way in **** I would pay that much a month! If you're willing to pay that, you could certainly be in something more luxurious, lol! You should have just kept your LT for another year or two so that your current monthly payment wouldn't be so high man. I guess you'll never be able to be jobless with a car payment like that, lol! Maybe you can get me a job where you work, because you must be bringing home the bacon, lol!

Also what pictures on FB? If it's the pictures of your new ride, than yes i saw those but if its pictures of the thing you bought at wal- mart, no i didnt see those.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Whoa, $450! I love the Cruze but there is no way in **** I would pay that much a month! If you're willing to pay that, you could certainly be in something more luxurious, lol! You should have just kept your LT for another year or two so that your current monthly payment wouldn't be so high man. I guess you'll never be able to be jobless with a car payment like that, lol! Maybe you can get me a job where you work, because you must be bringing home the bacon, lol!
> 
> Also what pictures on FB? If it's the pictures of your new ride, than yes i saw those but if its pictures of the thing you bought at wal- mart, no i didnt see those.


I'm not paying any near that much a month and I have a fully loaded 2013 Cruze LTZ RS.

But as long as you got the Cruze that you wanted that's all that really matters.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> I may look into this sometime. Ill have to see what my finances will be like in the future. Im paying 450.00 a month on my ECO now since I did a trade in. Did you already see the pics on facebook?


Just out off curiosity is your old Cruze still on the lot?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

For a $450 monthly payment you should have just probably waited for a brand new 2014 Cruze with all the exact features and exact exterior color that you really wanted. I wouldn't settle on my car of choice if the monthly payment was going to be as high as yours is. Glad you love your car though and I know you have and do work hard for it! You have a Cruze and I don't, so ultimately you win, lol!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Just out off curiosity is your old Cruze still on the lot?


No...they sold it like 2 days after I traded it in. I was shocked. They got 18500.00 for it. It had 10,540 miles on it. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> I'm not paying any near that much a month and I have a fully loaded 2013 Cruze LTZ RS.
> 
> But as long as you got the Cruze that you wanted that's all that really matters.


Yeah my Apr is what really raked me this time along with what I was upside down on my other cruze. My Apr is 7.75%....from 4.22% Apr on my LT. I was upside down like 6 grand. A small fraction of me thinks this probably wasn't the smartest move....atleast this early in the game. But I am enjoying it alot more and its definitely what I wanted.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> No...they sold it like 2 days after I traded it in. I was shocked. They got 18500.00 for it. It had 10,540 miles on it.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


One reason I can think of why your old Cruze sold so fast is blue topaz is no longer a color option for the Cruze.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Whoa, $450! I love the Cruze but there is no way in **** I would pay that much a month! If you're willing to pay that, you could certainly be in something more luxurious, lol! You should have just kept your LT for another year or two so that your current monthly payment wouldn't be so high man. I guess you'll never be able to be jobless with a car payment like that, lol! Maybe you can get me a job where you work, because you must be bringing home the bacon, lol!
> 
> Also what pictures on FB? If it's the pictures of your new ride, than yes i saw those but if its pictures of the thing you bought at wal- mart, no i didnt see those.


Believe it or not...I work at an auto parts store making 8.75 an hour plus any overtime I ask for....which isn't alot. And yes the pics of my new ride .

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Yeah my Apr is what really raked me this time along with what I was upside down on my other cruze. My Apr is 7.75%....from 4.22% Apr on my LT. I was upside down like 6 grand. A small fraction of me thinks this probably wasn't the smartest move....atleast this early in the game. But I am enjoying it alot more and its definitely what I wanted.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yeah I did the same thing sort of I traded my 2012 Cruze LTZ RS in for a 2013 Cruze LTZ RS and by the way both cars BMG in color I have no regrets doing it but if I had to do it over again I would have gotten a different color.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> One reason I can think of why your old Cruze sold so fast is blue topaz is no longer a color option for the Cruze.


And also probably because he kept that Cruze spotless and in great condition both inside and out, lol!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Anyone using the free car wash that's available at your dealer?

Just curious.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Anyone using the free car wash that's available at your dealer?
> 
> Just curious.


Yeah I think the majority of people who live in or around the design Moines area uses it. They say its the best carwash in the Midwest. I've personally went through it numerous times and I think it does when heck of a job.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> And also probably because he kept that Cruze spotless and in great condition both inside and out, lol!


True. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Yeah I think the majority of people who live in or around the design Moines area uses it. They say its the best carwash in the Midwest. I've personally went through it numerous times and I think it does when heck of a job.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I don't use mine dealers free carwash because it's not a touchless carwash.

I don't want scratches.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> I don't use mine dealers free carwash because it's not a touchless carwash.
> 
> I don't want scratches.


Yeah I understand. Thats one reason why I just handwash it. Plus I have wax on my car lol. This carwash hasn't scratched any cars yet. I even worked at my dealers carwash and never had or seen any issues. I recommend going through it . Its not my first choice but I would go through it all the time if it was.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Yeah I understand. Thats one reason why I just handwash it. Plus I have wax on my car lol. This carwash hasn't scratched any cars yet. I even worked at my dealers carwash and never had or seen any issues. I recommend going through it . Its not my first choice but I would go through it all the time if it was.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


My dealer makes you sign a waiver before they give you the key card to use the free carwash.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't even like to go to touchless carwashes because it's mostly teenage kids working there and they use the same towels over and over again to dry your car with.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> I don't even like to go to touchless carwashes because it's mostly teenage kids working there and they use the same towels over and over again to dry your car with.


Yeah. Well I do know my dealer doesn't. If you want to dry your car on your own you can bring your own towel. They don't even have drying towels at the touchless wash. If you request them not to do something they are pretty good about following your directions and request . After all this is the #1 certified preowned and #1 new vehicle sales dealership in the nation. I'm not kidding. They have the numbers to prove it lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

Get some black granite mirrors and replace the ice blue ones. I'm going to get white mirrors for mine.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

TopazLTZ said:


> Get some black granite mirrors and replace the ice blue ones. I'm going to get white mirrors for mine.


Idk if those would look that cool...I kinda like the painted ones a little better lol. I however thought about getting the Cruze license plate frame from the chevymall website . Maybe even some blue led lights added somewhere. I'd like to paint my brake calipers blue. I'd get the paint kit from g2 because this is a really durable paint for calipers. It hardens pretty good. I used it when I painted my calipers on my 05 cavalier and I was really satisfied with its looks and performance level.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, after all that bug scrubbing, two more night trips and the front and side view mirrors are loaded with even more bugs. Should I throw in the towel?

Nine bucks at a local touchless car wash is nine bucks wasted.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

Don't get the plastic mirrors from the LS, get the painted black granite ones. I agree the LS's mirrors are ugly.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

TopazLTZ said:


> Get some black granite mirrors and replace the ice blue ones. I'm going to get white mirrors for mine.


How are you going to get white mirrors if you are planning to get the enhanced safety package?


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> How are you going to get white mirrors if you are planning to get the enhanced safety package?


You can order the mirror with the integrated BSM in it, I will have the dealer install them.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Markgriffey (Jul 9, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Im just going out on a limb here and im guessing you don't do much detailing? Ive professionally detailed cars for 8 years now and experimented with all kinds of stuff and found MOTHERS and MEGUIARS is the best stuff on the market. Not saying that your all wrong here bec I do agree with most of what you said....just not the carwash solution alone wont get dirt and grime off. You must not know how well the meguiars ultimate wash and wax soap performs. In extremely dirty cases, yeah you would need to agitate it with a mitt probably, but from what I did yesterday with just the soap and that wash nozzle and soap dispenser, it got my car really clean....and when it rains here in iowa, its dirty as **** when you drive in it and it dries on your car. I ONLY use meguiars and mothers detailing products...even their drying towels, microfiber towels, mitts, applicator pads, and other detailing tools. Personally, the MEGUIARS ultimate line is by far the best. Their advanced chemistry of everything they put into the ultimate products is amazing stuff. Even with the new tire dressing they came out with. They made a tire dressing that is water repellant lol. I bet no one else has that.( brand/company). If you haven't tried the ultimate line from meguiars, id highly recommend you do. I guarantee you will be amazed. Megs has a new product that can wash your car without water, hose, buckets or mitts. Its Meguiars ultimate wash and wax anywhere. This is another option I have to wash my car if its raining out, or I don't want to drag out the other BS. Its just as affective as washing it by hand, if not better. Its perfect for glass, wheels, tires, chrome, and even all types of trims. This is just my friendly .02 cents from one guy to another.


Can you post a picture of the tire and rim solution you use? Also the soap? Thanks


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Markgriffey said:


> Can you post a picture of the tire and rim solution you use? Also the soap? Thanks


Sure thing. Give me a second here. Ill take some real quick


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hmmm...its not letting me upload pics for some reason.


----------



## Markgriffey (Jul 9, 2013)

If it lets you send me a picture of everything you use please? Also does every dealer have a car wash that we can use? I read some people posting about that?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Markgriffey said:


> If it lets you send me a picture of everything you use please? Also does every dealer have a car wash that we can use? I read some people posting about that?


Would I send you the pics through you page by going to your profile and then add them in a private message? You say everything...do you mean anything I use to clean my car completely?


----------



## Markgriffey (Jul 9, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Would I send you the pics through you page by going to your profile and then add them in a private message? You say everything...do you mean anything I use to clean my car completely?


Please that would be so aweso e thank you in advance!!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

okay. Yeah I just took pics. Ill send you them now. =]. Your welcome anytime


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Its not allowing me to do that either....so this is what ill do. Im going to make a thread separate. Ill title it " Detailing items I use". You can check it out then. It should be up on here in the next 5 minutes.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well im not sure whats going on with the site tonight..It wont even let me post a new thread with pictures. GRRR. Ill have to try again sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Markgriffey (Jul 9, 2013)

Ok man thank again in advance


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Cruze is one of the worst cars I have ever owned for cleaning off bugs. If there are any easy ways, please let me know. Spent over an hour cleaning off those bugs, wife commented are filthy it is again. Just replied that one 74 mile trip you had to make late at night is the reason for that.

Haven't tried my pressure washer on it, afraid of blowing the paint away. Another PITA is cleaning off the bugs off the condenser. With other vehicles after a good cleaning, would hang an angled down screen that worked very well. Don't dare do this on the Cruze, could void the warranty. Larger bugs just drop off, smaller ones, can brush off with my hand. Did soak it off first, removed the lower cover and brushed most of them off with a soft brush. Not bad if you don't mind bugs dropping on your face.

Was watching how the Porsche 911 was made on How its Made. Said with the body, using mild steel with seven coats of a water based primer on it. Ha, talk about covering crap with more crap. If they made cars like they did in the 30's and early 40's, wouldn't have that problem by adding nickel and carbon to the steel. Nickel gives the steel great rust resistance, and the carbon drastically increases the Young's Modulus of Elasticity where if someone bangs their car door into yours, it will just bounce off without leaving a dent. 

Yet another strong rule that was broken is using dissimilar metals together that causes electrolysis corrosion. This is all old stuff that was well known to build cars that would last. Doesn't help either that the EPA banned solvents. But the auto makers also soon learned that building good cars hurt new car sales.

And unfortunately, Hitler had to come along to destroy many of these beautiful old well made cars. Today they brag about reducing a couple of pounds of weight, but don't say much about throwaway.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Lol, power washers are completely safe. Use it. Its not going to blow off your paint!

And if your having trouble removing bugs than you need a good quality coat of wax. This won't let them adhere to the paint and should rinse off or fall off with light agitation.

There are also some good bug removal products. I believe Napa carries Duragloss 471.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

NickD said:


> Cruze is one of the worst cars I have ever owned for cleaning off bugs. If there are any easy ways, please let me know. Spent over an hour cleaning off those bugs, wife commented are filthy it is again. Just replied that one 74 mile trip you had to make late at night is the reason for that.
> 
> Haven't tried my pressure washer on it, afraid of blowing the paint away. Another PITA is cleaning off the bugs off the condenser. With other vehicles after a good cleaning, would hang an angled down screen that worked very well. Don't dare do this on the Cruze, could void the warranty. Larger bugs just drop off, smaller ones, can brush off with my hand. Did soak it off first, removed the lower cover and brushed most of them off with a soft brush. Not bad if you don't mind bugs dropping on your face.
> 
> ...


Just like what evo77 suggested...if you have a high quality wax on your car, it cuts the elbow grease to remove bugs and tar down by over 50%. I recommend using Meguiars Ultimate wax. Its one **** of a good wax. I use it only =]. Since I have this wax on my car already and I get bugs on my car, what I do to get them off, is do a presoak with this new spray nozzle I got with a clear dispenser , and some of you already seen this thing I posted on here in a thread, but ill use a soap that is designed for washing cars with wax on them like meguiars ultimate wash and wax, and ill soak the whole car with that, then let it soak for a minute once the car is completely covered, then I will rinse the car with no agitation until I do my 2 bucket method. I will continue to wash it with a wash mitt and that same car wash solution and where the bugs are, ill do a light to moderate pressure. I usually get them off with ease. I hardly have any problem. If you want to do a pre-prep before a presoak, I would use STONERS Tarminator. You can get this at o reillys I know. Im not sure who else carries it...but it works pretty well.


----------



## Markgriffey (Jul 9, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Well im not sure whats going on with the site tonight..It wont even let me post a new thread with pictures. GRRR. Ill have to try again sometime tomorrow.


Any luck with the pics?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

No...I just tried it again and it still not letting me. Ill select them and hit upload files, then it starts to upload but then it goes right to the end of the upload and it shows a exclamation mark in a red circle.? Hmmmm. I never had any issues with this before if I recall.


----------



## Markgriffey (Jul 9, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> No...I just tried it again and it still not letting me. Ill select them and hit upload files, then it starts to upload but then it goes right to the end of the upload and it shows a exclamation mark in a red circle.? Hmmmm. I never had any issues with this before if I recall.


Have you tried to message me?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Not lately...I will try now. I hope I can get them uploaded. Im not sure whats going on. At first I thought it was because my java or adobe readers weren't updated...but I don't think that's it since I updated them earlier and retried it.....still nothing after that.


----------



## Markgriffey (Jul 9, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Not lately...I will try now. I hope I can get them uploaded. Im not sure whats going on. At first I thought it was because my java or adobe readers weren't updated...but I don't think that's it since I updated them earlier and retried it.....still nothing after that.


Thanks for trying man


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

evo77 said:


> Lol, power washers are completely safe. Use it. Its not going to blow off your paint!
> 
> And if your having trouble removing bugs than you need a good quality coat of wax. This won't let them adhere to the paint and should rinse off or fall off with light agitation.
> 
> There are also some good bug removal products. I believe Napa carries Duragloss 471.


Thanks for the tip on Duragloss 471, definitely will give that a try.

Been looking all over for any kind of bug cleaner at stores that sell tons of automotive cleaning equipment, but never thought about Carquest or NAPA. Use those stores for more like a muffler.

See 22 oz. - Duragloss BR (Bug Remover) also claims to remove tar and oil, yet another problem with all this road construction going on.

Endless cycle, wreck all the roads during the winter with road salt, repair them in the summer. Sure can't blame studded snow tires for lifting a slab of concrete six inches about the surface. But they do.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Carquest did not have 471 in stock, but could have a bottle in tomorrow. But had Seafoam Bug B Gone and said its better. Got a bottle, sprayed it on, but waited two minutes. With a garden hose, very few of the bugs came off.

So grabbed my sponge, all but three came off with a quick wipe, those three required a little bit of scrubbing. But nothing like not using that spray at all. 

Sure made an easy job of it.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Markgriffey said:


> Thanks for trying man


No problem dude. Just wish I can figure out what the heck is going on with this site lately why I cant upload pics. All its telling me is the image size has exceeded my quota. I don't know why, bec ive uploaded pics the same way that were taken the same way every time. I take them on my phone on facebook to make the image bigger and clearer and upload them to here all the time. Not sure why its not letting me this time.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

You always attach your pictures to a post though, not host them through something like Photobucket. I believe there is a limit on how many picture you can attach to posts (like over your whole history. You'd have to go back and delete some pictures from your really old posts in order to make it work again.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> You always attach your pictures to a post though, not host them through something like Photobucket. I believe there is a limit on how many picture you can attach to posts (like over your whole history. You'd have to go back and delete some pictures from your really old posts in order to make it work again.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


This or go with a higher membership. This app is best for attaching pics but horrible when using/viewing photobucket as it takes you to mobile browser. Wish it was like the FB app where links sidestep vs leave the entire app and open another.

/rant 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

How would I go back and delete the older photos? I tried finding how to do this but am having no luck. How much is a better membership? I might check into this.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

For me, a URL never works, but if I can open a photo in my photo program, resize, compress and save it on my HD, can upload that to this board. But not all the time either, sometimes have to try it three all four times. Or even wait another day.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

You have to make sure the "retrieve remote file and reference locally" option is unchecked when trying to link a picture.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> How would I go back and delete the older photos? I tried finding how to do this but am having no luck. How much is a better membership? I might check into this.


Settings -> Misc tab on the left -> attachments. 

You have 10MB as a standard member.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks jblackburn...ill do this tonight and retry uploading the pics.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Jan 6, 2013)

If you want to make your washing even easier use Optimum No Rinse. The new Wash and Wax adds a layer of wax as you go. You don't even have to get a hose out.

Optimum No Rinse Wash & Wax, no rinse car wash, rinse free car wash, optimum no rinse

Also Optimum Power Clean for bugs, wheels, tires, wheel wells, etc. Cut it 3:1 with water so a gallon will last you forever.

Optimum Power Clean™ All Purpose Cleaner 128 oz. Refill

The only reason I ever get the hose out is for extremely filthy cars that need to be sprayed down first.


----------

